

How to write like a scientist - anaheim
http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_magazine/previous_issues/articles/2012_03_23/caredit.a1200033
"Using the first person in your writing humanizes your work. If possible, therefore, you should avoid using the first person in your writing."
======
lmm
Journal articles are not and should not be poetic; their aim is not to be
interesting but to convey information unambiguously, including to readers for
whom English is not a first language. In the one example given, his adviser
was quite right; using "only" six times may be less interesting than using
"lone" some of the time, but it's clearer. The list in the article is just
unfunny garbage.

